# columbus ohio meeting



## william brown (Feb 22, 2001)

For all of you IBS types, remember we are having the first IBS Columbus Ohio meeting on Sunday afternoon October 21st at 2:00 P.M. It will be held at the Worthington Hills Country Club located just off of S.R. 315 and one mile north of Interstate 270. At the traffic light in the vilage of Mt. Air, go up the hill and WHCC is at the top of the hill on the right. If anyone has a question e-mail me at WBrown7255###Aol.com or call my office at 614 890-9099. This is open to all and only for the purpose of sharing experiences, thoughts, ideas and anything else. William W. Brown


----------

